# some of my favorite websites



## heartsong (May 2, 2009)

although there are almost as many wonderful wesites as there are stars in the sky, i thought i'd share some of the ones i use on a regular basis.
i also include some that are brought up in this forum.

perhaps some of you would like to share your "secret stash" too.

will update this as time goes on.

AN ONLINE MAGAZINE DEDICATED TO SOAPMAKING:

www.saponifier.com

FRAGRANCE AND ESSENTIAL OILS INFO:

www.fragranceoilfinder.com
www.scentforum.com
http://soapscentreview.obisoap.com
www.rainbowmeadow.com  (fabulous blend master for e/o's)

LYE CALCULATOR:

www.soapcalc.com  (use the tutorials!)

MOLD VOLUME CALCULATOR-INCLUDING ROUND TUBES:

www.soapersmarket.com

LYE/WATER CALCULATOR:

http://rivercitysoaps.com/dcwp/watercalc.php

MAKING LATEX MOLDS:

www.amazingmoldputty.com
www.smooth-on.com

GENERAL SOAPMAKING INFO-RECIPES, TECHNIQUES, ETC.

www.soap-making-essentials.com
www.teachsoap.com (easy cold process)
www.learn2soap.com
http://nizzymoulds.com/whipped/index.html
http://millersoap.com/#Soap%20Contents

CREATE YOUR OWN BUSINESS LOGO

www.logomaker.com

SOAP STAMPS

www.suppliesbystar.com  (great selection and price)

SOAP CUTTER ADJUSTABLE SINGLE WIRE SLICER

http://www.togsoapmolds.etsy.com  (works great and reasonably priced!)

ORGANZA BAGS

www.yourorganzabags.com (excellent prices!)

BULK SOAPMAKING OILS

www.soaperschoice.com  (great service-fast shipping!)

LOTION MAKING-BATH AND BODY SUPPLIES

www.suppliesbystar.com (look under "other ingredients"-lots of good B & B)
www.lotioncrafter.com
http://www.makingcosmetics.com/home-8.html
www.essentialwholesale.com
www.ebottles.com (packaging)
www.sks-bottles.com (packaging)

ESSENTIAL OILS 

www.libertynatural.com  (outstanding quality and service)

ESSENTIAL OILS FLASHPOINT CHART

http://www.dreamingearth.com/flashpoints.html

HIGH PH (COLD PROCESS COLORS)

www.peacockdyes.com
www.ellensessentials.com

FOIL WRAPPERS

www.ellensessentials.com
www.atrsupplies.com/candy.htm  (big selection sizes & colors)
www.foilman.com   :shock:  lots of stuff!

SOAP BOXES AND UNIQUE PACKAGING

www.tealightboxes.com
www.papermart.com
www.usbox.com   (look under "reverse tuck end boxes", too)
www.elementsbathandbody.com
www.bayleysboxes.com  (unique and clever!)
www.orientaltrading.com 
www.nashville wraps.com


----------



## surf girl (May 2, 2009)

Hey, thanks for that.  Great info.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting all those great links ..appreciate it very much.

kitn


----------



## topcat (May 3, 2009)

You are wonderful heartsong!

Tanya


----------



## Ali (May 4, 2009)

here is an essential oil flashpoint chart.
http://www.dreamingearth.com/flashpoints.html


----------



## pink-north (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info. It really helps


----------



## Lindy (May 7, 2009)

Heartsong - thanks!


----------



## heartsong (Jun 1, 2009)

Ali said:
			
		

> here is an essential oil flashpoint chart.
> http://www.dreamingearth.com/flashpoints.html



thank you, that was very generous of you!   

it's posted


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 2, 2009)

I've already checked some of these out... thanks so much!!!!  It is so helpful when this information is shared.  Beats trying to start from scratch!


----------



## ibariaSoap (Aug 18, 2009)

This is such a great resource - thanks for sharing!


----------



## heyjude (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you!!!     

Jude


----------



## CndLou (Dec 31, 2010)

*Thanks!!*

Heartsong,

Thank you for taking the time to post your list.  As I move from the beginner stage - not for a while - I will compile a list to share.

Please, more people share your lists


----------



## tlaborn (Jan 6, 2011)

Also for Fragrances:

candlescience
wholesale supplies plus
Brambleberry
Chemistrystore


----------



## MrsFusion (Jan 6, 2011)

i know this is an old thread, but, WOW!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 6, 2011)

That is a great list!
I am finding that since I've been gone from soaping for so long that some of my favorite places are either completely GONE, or have changed their name, or have changed products, or moved... I've run into all 4 situations just in the first day back of searching companies. LOL 
So this is great for someone like me...
Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

I have come across two  good sites on essentials oil,which i would like share. They are  
essentialoilsonline.co.uk,
aworldofaromatherapy.com/essential-oils-topten.htm

_spammy links deleted - the mod team_


----------



## Cashie (Apr 18, 2011)

This thread should be a sticky.

Has anyone tried http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/ for fragrances/essentals ?

They seem to have a lot of information on each fragrance they sell regarding flash points, discoloration possibility, etc. and the prices seem reasonable.


----------



## Genny (Apr 18, 2011)

Cashie said:
			
		

> This thread should be a sticky.
> 
> Has anyone tried http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/ for fragrances/essentals ?
> 
> They seem to have a lot of information on each fragrance they sell regarding flash points, discoloration possibility, etc. and the prices seem reasonable.



They are great.  They have wonderful customer service & I've found them very quick to answer questions.  
They're my favorite supplier right now.  I just wish they carried regular oils and butters


----------

